

Ask HN: Terms of Service not in english, a problem? - soneca

I am thinking of translating the interface of my brazilian web app to english and "launch", meaning just advertise, in the USA. The terms of service, privacy police, etc, would all remain in portuguese.<p>Is there any legal issue I should be aware of?
======
martey
I do not know about legal issues (you should probably ask your lawyer), but as
an American who does not speak Portuguese, I would be extremely hesitant to
sign up for your service if I could neither read the privacy policy nor the
terms of service.

------
orangethirty
You need to contact a lawyer for this kind of stuff. In regards to users, they
never read it. So it might as well be in binary.

~~~
caw
Yeah I would think just stick it in Google Translate and put a disclaimer on
it at the bottom that these terms are provided as a convenience only and
you're bound by the Portuguese terms. Not a lawyer though.

